# 25 hp etec on FS18



## Emerald Shiner (Dec 26, 2017)

Hey, I am about ready to put a 25 hp etec on my FS18. As of now my transom height is 17 inches so was planning on getting the short shaft and cut transom down if I need to. I’m wondering, has anyone put this motor on an FS18? How strongly should I be considering an atlas micro jacker?


----------



## Gatorgrizz27 (Apr 4, 2015)

IIRC, most outboards are actually 2”- 2 1/2” longer than the 15” or 20” length, so you should be good as is. 

I don’t think I’d want a jack plate on a boat as small as the FS18, it just adds more weight and moves the motor weight even further back.


----------



## seapro17sv (Feb 3, 2015)

Emerald Shiner said:


> View attachment 23101
> Hey, I am about ready to put a 25 hp etec on my FS18. As of now my transom height is 17 inches so was planning on getting the short shaft and cut transom down if I need to. I’m wondering, has anyone put this motor on an FS18? How strongly should I be considering an atlas micro jacker?


I agree with Gator. I made the mistake of finishing my FS18 with a 20" transom, then got my new Merc 20hp long shaft, and the shaft is actually 22.5 inches, so I had to add a Mahogany block to raise it. The boat should fly with the 25, mine gets 29 mph with the 20 and no jack plate. My Merc with power trim weighs 156 lbs. if that helps at all. I've complimented you before on your skiff, but I have to say it again, that is one gorgeous boat you've built. Outstanding design and workmanship.


----------



## Emerald Shiner (Dec 26, 2017)

seapro17sv said:


> I agree with Gator. I made the mistake of finishing my FS18 with a 20" transom, then got my new Merc 20hp long shaft, and the shaft is actually 22.5 inches, so I had to add a Mahogany block to raise it. The boat should fly with the 25, mine gets 29 mph with the 20 and no jack plate. My Merc with power trim weighs 156 lbs. if that helps at all. I've complimented you before on your skiff, but I have to say it again, that is one gorgeous boat you've built. Outstanding design and workmanship.


Thanks for the input! The 25hp etec is right around 150lbs so I am glad to hear that is a usable weight for this boat.


----------



## 17376 (May 5, 2017)

I too have an FS18. Have you thought about the new Yamaha 25? It is a lot lighter than and probably a good bit cheaper than the Mercury.


----------



## Emerald Shiner (Dec 26, 2017)

Travis Smith said:


> I too have an FS18. Have you thought about the new Yamaha 25? It is a lot lighter than and probably a good bit cheaper than the Mercury.


Yes, the Yamaha was on my list of potential motors. I have decided on the 25hp Evinrude etec for several reasons. 1. My local Yamaha dealer is an asshole. 2. My local Evinrude dealer bent over backwards to be helpful and promised that as a guide I would be at the top of their list for any service. 3. The Evinrude has a 10 year warranty the Yamaha only 3yrs. 4. More torque 5. I live in Wisconsin and these motors are made locally. This is aligned with my business mentality of staying with locally made stuff this is also why all my rods for my guide service are built on St.Croix blanks and why I built the boat to begin with. 6. I like the tiller controls better. Also I am getting the Evinrude for almost the exact price I was quoted for the Yamaha (actually slightly less) and the weight difference is only 23lbs.


----------



## 17376 (May 5, 2017)

Awesome. Nothing wrong with that. The warranty was the biggest negative factor I have for the Yamaha.

What type of charters? How many people?


----------



## Emerald Shiner (Dec 26, 2017)

Travis Smith said:


> Awesome. Nothing wrong with that. The warranty was the biggest negative factor I have for the Yamaha.
> 
> What type of charters? How many people?


I’m taking 1 or two people at a time on guided fly fishing trips in Door County Wisconsin. Doorcountyonthefly.com
Very large predatory open water Brown Trout (up to 20+lbs) trophy Smallmouth bass, pike, musky, Drum, carp, salmon etc. all in the same fishery!


----------



## 17376 (May 5, 2017)

That's pretty awesome. I am about to start up again. I did it a little earlier in life and got out of it.


----------

